# MAG-X570-TOMAHAWK-WIFI



## raveit65 (23. April 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## DKK007 (23. April 2020)

Wobei das mit dem Thunderbolt sehr versteckt beschrieben ist.



			
				https://www.msi.com/Motherboard/MAG-X570-TOMAHAWK-WIFI/Specification# schrieb:
			
		

> 1x TBT connector *1
> 
> *1) Thunderbolt card needs to support RTD3.


----------



## sirwuffi (24. April 2020)

toll jetzt muss ich mein unify wieder los werden. das tomahawk passt viel besser.
+ 2 sata, thunderbolt, neuerer netzwerk chip, bluetooth, hdmi out

das sli, debug code overclocker zeugs brauch ich nicht.


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

HDMI-Ausgang auf dem Board nützt dir aber auch nur etwas, wenn du eine Desktop-APU nutzt.


----------



## raveit65 (24. April 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## sirwuffi (24. April 2020)

Spannungsversorgung des Tomahawk ist gleichwertig oder besser:
YouTube


----------



## DKK007 (24. April 2020)

Bei Geizhals arbeiten u.a. Redakteure von Chip im Hintergrund.


----------



## raveit65 (24. April 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## raveit65 (24. April 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## raveit65 (24. April 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## sirwuffi (25. April 2020)

review des tomahawk
YouTube


----------



## chill_eule (25. April 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> - Chipset Lüfterregelung im Bios



Wahnsinn! Hat ja nicht nur bisher *jedes *MSI X570 Board


----------



## raveit65 (26. April 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## raveit65 (29. April 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## garfield36 (4. Mai 2020)

Mich würde interessieren, welche Schnittstellenkarte man auf dem Board benützen kann. Die Angabe RTD3-Connector sagt mir herzlich wenig.


----------



## raveit65 (12. Mai 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## raveit65 (12. Mai 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## garfield36 (13. Mai 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> Schon mal im Manual geschaut?
> Da steht mehr über die Thunderbold Schnittstelle.


Ich weiß leider nicht ob die Angabe 5Pin-Header dasselbe bedeutet wie RTD3-Connector


----------



## raveit65 (13. Mai 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## raveit65 (13. Mai 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## garfield36 (14. Mai 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> Ne, schau mal Seite 39 von https://download.msi.com/archive/mnu_exe/mb/E7C84v1.0.pdf
> 
> JTBT1: Thunderbolt Add-on Card Connector
> JRTD3: Intel RTD3 Connector



Ah danke, hatte ich nicht gefunden. Damit ist klar, dass das Tomahawk mit beiden Anschlussarten zurecht kommt.


----------



## Rocko (15. Mai 2020)

Alternate 232,90.

Ich warte dennoch auf B550.

MSI MAG X570 TOMAHAWK WIFI, Mainboard


----------



## raveit65 (16. Mai 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## sirwuffi (19. Mai 2020)

B550 Mainboards kriegen schon einen PCIe x16 Slot und 1x M.2 mit Pcie4.0 Und es wird auch B550 Boards mit guter Spannungsversorgung geben, mit denen man 16 Kern CPUs gut betrieben kann. Mit dem MSI B450 Tomahawk Max kann man z.B. ohne Probleme ein 3950X betreiben. X570 ist eher sinnvoll wenn man noch Erweiterungskarten (USB 4.0, usw) hinzufügen möchte.
https://www.pcgameshardware.de/Main...uenstige-Mainboards-PCI-E-40-im-Juni-1348255/


----------



## raveit65 (28. Mai 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## sirwuffi (29. Mai 2020)

kommt auf die Preise von B550 Boards an:
Z.B.  hat das B550 Tomahawk einige Features die dem X570 Tomahawk fehlen:

Das B550 Tomahawk hat z.B. einen Display Port 1.4, das x570 nur HDMI 1.4 (kein 4K@60 mit ner APU). Das B550 einen 10Gbps USB-C hinten am Panel, das X570 nur einen fürs Frontpanel am Gehäuse. Das B550 hat zwei Netzwerkanschlüsse, dafür kein WIFI. Das X570 hat einen 4.0 PCIe X4 Slot, das B550 nur 3.0. Dafür hat das B550 keinen Lüfter. Das X570 hat dafür die Möglichkeit Thunderbolt nach zurüsten.
Ich würde also nicht sagen, dass das X570 klar besser ist. Man muss nur wissen was man braucht.

EDIT: das b550 tomahawk soll 180 $ kosten





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## raveit65 (29. Mai 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## DKK007 (29. Mai 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> Aber braucht Otto-Normal wirklich 2 LAN Ports um den Rechner in einer demilitarisierten Zone im Netzwerk einzusetzen, mit quasi Zugang zu 2 Netzwerken?



Bringt vor allem auch nichts, wenn einfach der PC gehackt wird.


----------



## Olstyle (30. Mai 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> Aus dem ganzen Portfolio aller Hersteller würden gerade mal 3 Boards für mich passen, wenn ich denn keinen Ryzen 2700 hätte.....


Dann ist die Diskussion über PCIe 4.0 eh müßig. Schließlich kann deine CPU das garnicht liefern.


----------



## Rocko (30. Mai 2020)

AM B550 finde ich besser, das er ohne Lüfter auskommt.  Beim Carbon WiFI gibts zudem noch nen Clear CMOS Buttin (intern).
Außerdem besseres Design, aufgrund fehlendem Lüfter.

Aber eine UVP von 199 USD vom X570 Tomahawk, und 179 USD für das B550 Tomahawk, ist utopisch.
Das B550 bietet kein WiFi, langsamerer USB-C Front, 2 x USB 3.1 rear weniger, allgemein weniger PCIe 4.0 Slots.
Und dafür soll das "nur" 20 Dollar weniger kosten? Warum sollte man sich das dann kaufen^^

Übrigens: Das X570 Tomahawk wird bei Proshop mit Liefertermin 30.06. angegeben. Also happy waiting.


----------



## raveit65 (31. Mai 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## DKK007 (31. Mai 2020)

Die kommenden Grafikkarten von Nvidia mit Ampere werden auf jeden Fall stärker sein, wie die aktuellen. Wie groß der Einfluss von PCIe4.0 ist, kann aber erst ein Test zeigen.


----------



## raveit65 (15. Juni 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## DKK007 (15. Juni 2020)

Wobei zu X670 noch gar nichts bekannt ist. 
Erstmal kommen B550 und A520.


----------



## sirwuffi (16. Juni 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> Neue Verfügbarkeit 16.07.2020 laut Cyperport.
> 
> Ich gewöhne mich an die Warterei seit Januar und warte den x670 Launch zum Ende des Jahres ab bevor ich schon lange bereitgestelltes Geld für ein neues Board ausgebe


geht mir mittlerweile genauso...


----------



## raveit65 (4. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## garfield36 (6. Juli 2020)

Wenn ich nicht schon das sehr gute MSI MEG X570 Unify hätte, würde ich wohl mit dem X570 Tomahak, oder mit dem Gigabyte B550 Aorus Master liebäugeln.


----------



## sirwuffi (7. Juli 2020)

ich habe mein ungenutztes X570 Unify wieder verkauft und mir jetzt auch das Tomahawk bestellt. 
Das Schlechte am Unify ist die Limitierung auf vier Sata Ports und die blöde Eigenschaft, dass man von den pcie x1 slots nur einen gleichzeitig nutzen kann. Da ich gerne meine Soundkarte weiter nutzen möchte, müsste ich dann entweder diese oder den extra SATA-Controller in den x4 Slot stecken. Und dafür dann noch 60€ mehr zahlen....
B550 Aorus Master ist einfach nur zu teuer, dann lieber das unify


----------



## garfield36 (8. Juli 2020)

sirwuffi schrieb:


> ich habe mein ungenutztes X570 Unify wieder verkauft und mir jetzt auch das Tomahawk bestellt.
> *Das Schlechte am Unify* ist die Limitierung auf vier Sata Ports und die blöde Eigenschaft, dass man von den pcie x1 slots nur einen gleichzeitig nutzen kann. Da ich gerne meine Soundkarte weiter nutzen möchte, müsste ich dann entweder diese oder den extra SATA-Controller in den x4 Slot stecken. Und dafür dann noch 60€ mehr zahlen....
> B550 Aorus Master ist einfach nur zu teuer, *dann lieber das unify*



Irgendwie widerspricht sich diese Aussage. 

Ich persönlich bin mit dem Unify sehr zufrieden. Allerdings benötige ich auch keine SATA-Ports. Eine Soundkarte findet in einem PCIe x1-Slot Platz. Den zweiten benötige ich gar nicht. Die Grafikkarte belegt einen PCIe x16-Steckplatz.  Bleiben immer noch zwei PCIe-Slots übrig. 
Was man vermissen könnte ist, dass das Unify keine Möglichkeit bietet eine TB-Karte zu nutzen.


----------



## sirwuffi (8. Juli 2020)

eine Sache kann doch Nachteile haben und trotzdem ein besseres P/L Verhältnis haben als eine andere.

Ich hab ja auch nur geschrieben, warum das Unify für Leute, die viele SATA Ports brauchen, unpassend ist; nicht, dass das Board schlecht ist. 
Außerdem finde ich zwei gleichzeitig nutzbare PCIe 3.0 x1 Slots sinnvoller als einen PCIe 4.0 x1, wenn es noch keine PCIe 4.0 x1 Karten auf dem Markt gibt.


----------



## raveit65 (8. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## sirwuffi (9. Juli 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> - M.2 Karte (4x PCIe  3.0 x4) = 16 lanes
> - Graka


heißt das du willst die Grafikkarte in den x4 Slot der vom Chipsatz stecken ? geht das ? hatte mal was gehört, dass msi da probleme macht. nicht jetzt speziell mit dem board und ist auch schon länger her.
die Bandbreite könnte reichen bei einer pcie 4.0 karte. wäre quasi dann 16x pcie 2.0.


----------



## raveit65 (9. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## Olstyle (9. Juli 2020)

Dann wäre bei dir vielleicht auch Renoir eine Option, auch wenn PCIe dort voraussichtlich auf Version 3.0 begrenzt ist wären dafür alle dieser Lanes für IO/Storage frei.


----------



## raveit65 (9. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## garfield36 (9. Juli 2020)

sirwuffi schrieb:


> wenn es noch keine PCIe 4.0 x1 Karten auf dem Markt gibt.


PCIe 4.0 ist ja abwärtskompatibel. Kommt halt darauf an, wie viele Steckplätze man benötigt.


----------



## Shinna (11. Juli 2020)

raveit65 schrieb:


> So, da Proshop das Tomahawk im Fernlager hat,
> 
> ```
> Im Fernlager - 4-7 Tage Lieferfrist (Auf Lager erwartet am 08-07-2020)


Bestellt - auf Lager erwartet 31-07-2020  Alternate hat nach wie vor keinen Liefertermin.


----------



## sirwuffi (12. Juli 2020)

future-x.de hatte Donnerstag um 0.00 gemeldet "auf Lager", die Storno Mail kam dann um 12:31 mit Verschiebung auf den 20.7. 
es sind aber wohl schon boards verschickt worden, z.b. von amazon.de


----------



## raveit65 (12. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## Shinna (12. Juli 2020)

Ich vermute mal das MSI nur kleine Chargen von den Boards gebaut hat. Ein Teil ist in AUS/NZ gelandet. Ein weiterer Teil in den USA. Für Europa hats nicht mehr gereicht.

In DownUnder ist es in Stock: Security Challenge Da kostet es umgerechnet 245€.


----------



## raveit65 (13. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## sirwuffi (16. Juli 2020)

angeblich bei alternate auf lager, aber noch nicht verschickt.


----------



## raveit65 (16. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## sirwuffi (16. Juli 2020)

Bei mir jetzt auch auf dem Weg. Am Dienstag konnte man bei Cyberport über eBay mit Rabattgutschein das gute Stück sogar für nur 203€ erstehen. 
Mein RAM steht auch nicht auf der Liste, wir werden sehen.


----------



## Performer81 (18. Juli 2020)

HAb das Board seit Mittwoch und kann bisher nix negatives berichten. Besonders positiv ist mir aufgefallen das der Chipsatzlüfter bisher nicht einmal lief und die Chipsatztemp trotzdem nur zwischen 50 und 60 Grad liegt.


----------



## raveit65 (23. Juli 2020)

ÄÄÄÄÄ


----------



## garfield36 (29. September 2020)

Ich überlege mir, jetzt doch auf das Tomahawk zu wechseln. Grund dafür wäre der Thunderbolt-Header. Nun habe ich mir die Spezifikationen des Boards mehrmals durchgelesen. Ich konnte jedoch nicht den kleinsten Hinweis auf solch einen Header finden. Da frage ich mich nun, ob es den überhaupt auf dem Board gibt.


----------



## sirwuffi (29. September 2020)

Seite 39 im Handbuch


----------



## garfield36 (29. September 2020)

Ich habe mir den Download des Handbuches angesehen. Da steht gar nichts von einem Thunderbolt-Header. Keine Ahnung welches Handbuch du gelesen hast.


----------



## sirwuffi (29. September 2020)

in Version 1.0 des Handbuchs waren sie noch drin. in 1.1 nicht mehr.


----------



## garfield36 (30. September 2020)

Das wird immer mysteriöser. Bei Geizhals wird das Board auch mit TB-Header gelistet. Auf der Webseite von MSI ist von Thunderbolt keine Rede mehr. Ich habe inzwischen bei MSI nachgefragt. 

Meine Anfrage lautete:
_" Ich würde mir ein MSI MAG X570 Tomahawk WIFI kaufen, wenn ich sicher wüßte, ob und welcher Thunderbolt-Header auf dem Board vorhanden ist. Bitte um diesbezügliche Information. Bei den Spezifikationen auf ihrer Webseite konnt ich keinen diesbezüglichen Hinweis finden. Entweder gibt es keinen, oder er ist so gut versteckt, dass ich ihn nicht finden konnte. "_

Das war die Antwort:
_"Sehr geehrte Damen und Herren,
 vielen Dank für Ihre Anfrage.
 Das Mainboard hat keinen Thunderbolt Anschluss, *dies gibt es nur bei Intel Mainboards*"_

Diese Auskunft läßt mich jedoch an der Kompetenz des Supportmitarbeiters doch etwas zweifeln. Bei geizhals.at sind nämlich 13  *X570-Boards* gelistet, die alle einen Header haben sollen. Zwei weitere sollen den TB3-Chip direkt an Board haben. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass bei allen 15 Boards falsche Angaben stehen. 
Mit einem Wort, ich weiß noch immer nicht ob das Tomahawk  TB-Header hat oder nicht.


----------



## sirwuffi (30. September 2020)

__ Reddit
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
www.reddit.com/r/MSI_Gaming/comments/i8icis

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Reddit. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## garfield36 (30. September 2020)

Na ist ja toll. Das nenn ich mal Kundenverar...ung von MSI. Werde mal an geizhals schreiben, wieso sie das Board mit TB-Header bewerben.


----------

